# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Biendebuter.net - Le site web >  Guide : Duelyst

## Izual

Vous êtes au bon endroit pour lire et écrire des commentaires, critiques, questions et autres avis sur le *guide de Duelyst*.

----------


## Fabreek

WoW ! Super boulot, très complet. Merci \o/

----------


## Bibeuf

Merci Izual, très bon guide pour un très bon jeu !

----------


## M0zArT

J'ai backé le jeu mais encore assez peu joué, je regarde ça de près, merci Izual !

----------

